# grizzly 700 hard starting



## gp70man2000 (Apr 12, 2012)

my wife has a stock 07 grizzly 700. i sunk it last year, seized the rings so i rebuild the top end with a 103mm 11.0 piston. it used to be hard to start, now it'll almost kill the battery trying..but will start. there's a new battery, i tried the popd mod, and timing has been checked a hundred times. it was stalling alot until i replaced the throttle body (cheaper than a new tps). once started it runs fine. it acts like the timing is too advanced...just like ur sbc acts when its too advanced after it warms up. i hate to pay someone to troubleshoot everything i already did. i'm an aircraft mech and run a small garage on the side, so i know my way around a wrench. I think a cdi that i can adjust timing might help, but i dont want to throw money down the drain.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Is it struggling to build compression? Maybe try a compression test and see if it's internal. Just a thought. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## gp70man2000 (Apr 12, 2012)

no, not the compression...if any thing its too much compression...it slows way down on the compression stroke


----------

